# Sig Sauer P226; 9mm



## juridical (Feb 19, 2013)

All:

I am trying to find the value of the above piece. It is a P226, nickel plated, and is factory equiped with Trijicon night sights. I have the factory box, with the side lable that confirms the nickel plate and night sights from the factory, as well as the original paper target from the test shoot. Any help/advice is appreciated. Thank you, and God bless the Second Amendment.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Pictures would help. Is it a german 226 ? It's hard to estimate prices right now, everything is inflated by the panic. This would actually benefit you. $650-700 ?


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

Get on Gunbroker.com and you can see what they are selling for. You could be surprised and happy.


----------

